# Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel



## Cey (3. Juni 2013)

*Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Hallo!

Ich habe Anfragen an Zotac und MSI gestartet bgzl. Kühlerwechsels. Dachte, das würde euch vllt interessieren:

*MSI: Garantie erlischt nicht durch Umbau*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich plane den Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte und würde diese
> gerne mit einem Wasserkühler versehen. Ich wollte mich nun
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Sofern Sie bei dem Umbau nichts beschädigen bleibt die Garantie erhalten, wichtig ist nur das im Fall einer Reparatur der Original Kühler wieder drauf gebaut werden muss.
> ...



*Zotac: (Erweiterte) Garantie erlischt durch Umbau*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich plane, mir eine GTX 780 zu kaufen und aufgrund der 5-Jahres-Garantie
> fällt mir da natürlich eine von Zotac ins Auge.
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr xy,
> 
> leider nicht, die 5 Jahr gelten nur nach Anmeldung und ohne Umbau des
> Kühlers. Allerdings ist der neue Kühler sehr gelungen und sollten mit der
> ...



*Gigabyte: Garantie erlischt durch Umbau*



> Sehr geehrter Herr Xy,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Produkten von GIGABYTE.
> ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

msi drückt sich klarer aus als zotac. da steht nun zwar, dass die erweiterte garantie mit umbau erlischt, aber da steht auch nicht, dass die normale garantie nicht erlischt.


----------



## Cey (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Update mit Gigabyte.


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Hast du ne Ahnung, wie es bei VTX3D aussieht ? Ansonsten werde ich da mal nachfragen


----------



## the.hai (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Hier die Stellungnahme von Sapphire:



> _Grundsätzlich wird der Kühlerwechsel nicht geduldet, aber er lässt  sich nur schwer nachprüfen, wenn die Karte mit Original-Lüfter zu uns  eingeschickt wird.
> Wird von uns oder dem Distributor bei dem die Karte erworben wurde  festgestellt, dass der Defekt durch den Kühlerwechsel verursacht wurde,  kann eine weitere Bearbeitung abgelehnt werden._



Siehe Post#13 aus http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sapphire/196832-hd6970-flex-wozu-dual-bios-2.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

einige hersteller kleben kleine aufkleber genau auf den kopf der schraube. xfx zum beispiel. das macht ein unbemerktes entfernen des originalkühlers schwer.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Die Aufkleber lösen sich nach einigen Wochen Betrieb sehr gerne durch die Wärme . Kann keiner nachprüfen wenn er komplett fehlt. Weder bei meiner HD3870, noch der 8800GT oder der 9800GT (letztere sogar mit BIOS-vMod beim Einschicken ) gab es Stress. Die letzten beiden standen "unter Wasser", die 3870 hatte mal den Kühler ab.


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Ne Garantie gibt nur EVGA. Asus ist in der Hinsicht kulant, insofern es nicht nachweisbar ist, dass der Defekt durch den Umbau zustande gekommen ist. Selbiges Dachte ich bislang von Zotac. Diese erwiesen sich laut eines Forenuser in letzter Zeit allerdings nicht mehr als kulant. Das sind aber auch die Einzigen Hersteller die von Vornherein keine Aufkleber auf wichtige Schrauben pappen wenn man vor hat ein frisches neues Modell umzubauen.
Bei älteren Karten ist das ohnehin uninteressant^^


----------



## CoreLHD (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Bei Asus und EVGA erlischt die Garantie nach einem Kühler-Wechsel soweit ich weiß auch nicht.

Das die von Zotac denken ihre Karten wären leise finde ich ehrlich gesagt zum Lachen.


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

doch, wenn du genauer schaust geben Asus keine Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel. Das macht nur EVGA und damit werben die auch. Nur im Falle eines Defekts ist Asus halt "Kulant". Andere Firmen sagen da halt ätschebätsch^^
Nach dem letzten Kommentar ausm Luxx bin ich mit Zotac halt vorsichtig geworden.
EVGA ist halt was teurer, dafür hat man dann aber quasi nen Freifahrtschein in Sachen Umbau.


----------



## KingOfKings (18. November 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Ich hätte da auch noch mal eine frage kann man bei XFX den Kühler wechseln ohne das die Garantie erlischt ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

bei xfx sind aufkleber auf den schrauben, wenn du die unbeschädigt abbekommst und im garantiefall wieder alles so zusammenbaust, dass man nix bemerkt, sollten die nichts zu beanstanden haben. gurndsätzlich erlischt eigendlich bei nahezu allen herstellern die garantie, wenn man den originalzustand verändert.


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Außer bei EVGA. Und bei Asus auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2013)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei xfx sind aufkleber auf den schrauben, wenn du die unbeschädigt abbekommst und im garantiefall wieder alles so zusammenbaust, dass man nix bemerkt, sollten die nichts zu beanstanden haben.



Das wäre Betrug. Und zumindest bei der 7970, die ich hier habe, hat XfX Schraubenkopf-große Aufkleber aus hauchdünnem Papier auf die Schraubenköpfe geklebt. Keine Chance.




watercooled schrieb:


> Außer bei EVGA. Und bei Asus auch nicht.


 
Hast Asus das in den Garantiebedingungen stehen? Meines Wissens nach nicht.  Die zählen genauso in die "wenn wir nichts sehen, bearbeiten wirs"-Kategorie, wie fast alle Hersteller. (Außer EVGA halt)


----------



## MC_J (18. November 2013)

Ist es nicht bei xfx so, dass wenn die Temperatur der Karte nicht stimmt sie dir sagen, dass du die Karte einsenden sollst, oder von Hand den kühler abmontieren und die wlp erneuern sollst? 
In dem Fall wären die Aufkleber danach auch ab. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben lösen sich die Aufkleber auch gerne durch die Wärme. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie in dem Fall die deutsche Gesetzeslage ist.


----------



## thorda (10. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

XFX schreibt auf der Page folgendes:


_Durch die Installation einer Drittanbieter-Kühllösung wird die Garantie für unsere Produkte nicht außer Kraft gesetzt. Du solltest die ursprüngliche Kühllösung jedoch aufbewahren, falls du die Karte reklamieren musst. Produkte müssen im Originalzustand an XFX zurückgesendet werden, d. h. mit der Kühllösung (Kühlkörper, Lüfter usw.), die zum Erwerbszeitpunkt installiert war.

Die Kühllösung des Herstellers ist optimal auf die XFX-Grafikkarte abgestimmt. Wenn du die Leistung zusätzlich pushen möchtest, können wir eine Gewährleistung für die Leistung und Qualität des Produkts nur im Rahmen seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung übernehmen. Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte oder die Verwendung einer Wasserkühlung geschieht auf eigenes Risiko, und Schäden an der Karte, die aufgrund unsachgemäßer Verwendung entstehen, z. B. Überspannung, sind von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. Bei physischen Schäden wie Brandstellen oder einer beschädigten Leiterplatte sind ALLE Garantien hinfällig._ FAQ

danach habe ich mich bei dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte gerichtet, weil ich eben nen Wakü draufmachen wollte, und auch gemacht habe. Wie es so kommt hat die Karte tatsächlich ärger gemacht, und ich hab das Teil reklamiert. Nach ca 6 Wochen kam erst nachdem ich mehrmals nachgefragt habe die Antwort das die Garantiesiegel gebrochen waren und deshalb mal pauschal nichts an der Karte gemacht wurde. 

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich welche Aussage seitens XFX ist denn bindend.


----------



## SpatteL (10. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Der Thread ist zwar schon über 1 Jahr alt, aber naja...
Dieser Artikel ist von Anfang dieses Jahres:
Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - HT4U.net



*Hersteller*
|
*Garantie Kühlerwechsel*
|
*Garantie OC Takt*
|
*Garantie OC Spannungen*

ASUS|Ja|Nein|Nein
EVGA|Ja|Ja|Ja
Gainward|Keine Antwort|Keine Antwort|Keine Antwort
Gigabyte|Nein|Ja|Nein
HSI|Keine Antwort|Keine Antwort|Keine Antwort
MSI|Ja|Ja|JEIN
PowerColor|Nein|Nein|Nein
Sapphire|Nein|Nein|Nein
Zotac|Ja|Ja|Ja
XFX|Nein|Ja|JaAlle angaben ohne Gewähr

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Vorsicht mit der Tabelle: Das ist schon eine Interpretation der Antworten der Hersteller durch den Autor. Z.B. das "Ja" von MSI scheint auf eine Antwort zurückzugehen, dass ein Umbau in den Garantiebedingungen nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wird (was keineswegs bedeutet, dass er akzeptiert wird - er kann z.B. auch unter "unsachgemäßer Gebrauch" fallen) und es beinhaltet auch die Tatsache, dass MSI gar keine Endkundengarantieabwicklung anbiete. Schönes "Ja"...
Im Zweifelsfall gilt immer das, was an Garantiebestimmungen der Karte beiliegt.


----------



## SpatteL (10. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Ich habe mal ein obligatorisches "Alle angaben ohne Gewähr" hinzugefügt. ^^

MfG


----------



## thorda (11. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Das der Thread 1 Jahr alt ist, war mir klar.
Es geht mir in erster Linie hier um die Aussage auf der Homepage von XFX, dort steht eben: 

_"Durch die Installation einer Drittanbieter-Kühllösung wird die Garantie für unsere Produkte nicht außer Kraft gesetzt..."
_
Wenn ich mich vor dem Kauf einer Karte auf der HP informiere, gehe ich davon aus das die Informationen richtig sind.
das ist der eine Punkt.
Der andere ist eben, das die Karte schlicht und ergreifend 6 Wochen bei denen rumlag, und nicht mal ansatzweise geprüft wurde. Ohne nachfrage meinerseits wäre die Karte wahrscheinlich immer noch da. Auf dem beiliegenden schreiben war dann natürlich lapidar vermerkt "Garantiesiegel gebrochen". Wäre die Karte geprüft worden und man hätte einen Fehler meinerseits festgestellt, wäre das kein Problem für mich gewesen. 
Ist ja nicht so das ich das erstemal nen Kühler gewechselt habe. Bei einer GTX-670 von MSI ( glaub ich ) gings ja auch problemlos.


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Weiß zufällig jemand wie inno3D das handhabt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2014)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*



thorda schrieb:


> Das der Thread 1 Jahr alt ist, war mir klar.
> Es geht mir in erster Linie hier um die Aussage auf der Homepage von XFX, dort steht eben:
> 
> _"Durch die Installation einer Drittanbieter-Kühllösung wird die Garantie für unsere Produkte nicht außer Kraft gesetzt..."
> ...


 
Hast du irgendwo in den Garantiebestimmungen oder auf dem Siegel selbst etwas zum Thema Kühlerdemontage stehen?
Die Hersteller suggerieren (s.o.) gerne etwas mehr Support, als sie garantieren (z.T. ja auch nicht zu unrecht, man hört immer mal wieder von kulanten Fällen - aber da kann man sich halt nicht drauf verlassen). Da würde es mich dann auch nicht mehr überraschen, wenn man beliebig Kühllösungen installieren darf, ohne die Garantie zu beeinflussen, aber an ganz anderer Stelle verboten wird, den Originalkühler abzuschrauben... (frei nach dem Motto: Wer gar keine Garantie mehr hat, dem kann man auch ganz ehrlich versprechen, dass er seine Nicht-Garantieansprüche nicht verschlechtert, wenn er noch weiter bastelt)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Wie siehts bspw. bei HIS  aus, werden dort zuvor "modifizierte" Karten bei der RMA ad hoc abgelehnt?


----------



## Dean0 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Hab meine alte ASUS 280X nach ca. 8 Monaten bei Mindfactory zurückgeschickt, mit dem Hinweiß das ich den Kühler kurz nach dem Kauf runter hatte um neue/bessere WLP drauf zu machen....(Ergebnis: Max. 82C auf 72C...) Hätte in der Zeit genauso gut nen anderen draufhaben können. Hat aber anstandslos geklappt.

Hab jetzt eine PNY GTX980 und will nen WaKü drauf Basteln, hat das schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Watertouch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Für Gigabyte Besitzer: ich habe kurz bevor ich auf meine 780 Ti nen Morpheus geschraubt habe den Support von Gigabyte genervt. Laut denen wäre eine RMA kein Problem, jedoch muss der Originalkühler wieder drauf.
P.S: blöd für mich, habe den nicht mehr.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

Ich habe mal Asus gefragt:

Sehr Geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich habe mir ein Produkt gekauft welches das ist, können sie oben entnehmen.

Ich habe vor den Kühler abzuschrauben um die alte Wärmeleitpaste durch eine neue 
zu ersetzen.
Besteht die Garantie dann weiterhin oder erlischt sie durch das abnehmen des 
Kühlers?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr *******,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.


Dadurch verfällt Ihre Garantie nicht. Sie können z.B. auch eine andere Kühllösung anbringen wie eine Wasserkühlung. Bedingung für die Garantieabwicklung ist aber immer, dass die Grafikkarte im Ursprungszustand, also dem originalen Lüfter, eingeschickt werden muss. Die Garantie verfiele dann nur, wenn eine Beschädigung durch dem Umbau festgestellt werden würde.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*

das alles ist dennoch kein Freibrief. 
Wenn die wollen finden die nen Grund um die Garantie abzulehnen mit der Begründung das mit dem Umbau was kaputt gegangen ist...
Das Ganze ist immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> das alles ist dennoch kein Freibrief.
> Wenn die wollen finden die nen Grund um die Garantie abzulehnen mit der Begründung das mit dem Umbau was kaputt gegangen ist...
> Das Ganze ist immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung.



Dass das ganze immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist, steht außer Frage.
Allerdings ist es auch ohne Kühlerwechsel möglich, die Karte falsch einzubauen bzw. beim Einbau einen Defekt zu verursachen. Ein solcher Schaden fällt dann ja auch nicht unter Garantie und wird nur aus Kulanz behoben.
Ein Garantieschein ist nie ein Freifahrtsschein mit der Ware umzugehen, wie man möchte...

Fakt ist, dass ein Hersteller mit solchen Aussagen vermutlich eher einer Garantieabwicklung zustimmt, als einer, der von vornherein einen Kühlerwechsel mit Garantieverlust verbindet (Siegel auf Schraube und schon ist es zweifelsfrei nachweisbar).

Gibt es eigentlich Geschichten von Usern, denen Garantieabwicklung verwehrt wurde wegen Beschädigungen beim Kühlerwechsel (also bei Herstellern, die sagen "Geht, wenn nichts beschädigt wurde")? Nur Interessehalber...

Ich habe bis jetzt zweimal von Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel Gebrauch gemacht bzw. machen müssen.
Einmal EVGA -> ohne Probleme
Einmal ASUS -> trotz Beschädigung, weil ein defekter Kondensator nicht nachweislich beim Kühlerwechsel beschädigt wurde (Karte lief ein gutes halbes Jahr nach Kühlerwechsel... das wurde so akzeptiert - ohne großes Nachhaken)


----------

